# snowblower abuse



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

i was at my local big box store today picking up at part for my toilet when i spotted this..just another reason to buy from a dealer.who in their right mind would buy one that looked like that,now i realize snowblower are meant to be out in the elements,but do the manufactures recommend them to be left out so ice builds up couple inches thick on dash panel? iv'e seen some people leave them out but they least cover them..Im lucky enough to be able to keep mine in my garage,just not hea






ted..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck, mine at least through them in between the doors, or down an aisle.... wow.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Would need a torch to melt that enough so you can take it home. Hopefully nobody buys from them and they learn their lesson


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

joee5 said:


> Would need a torch to melt that enough so you can take it home. Hopefully nobody buys from them and they learn their lesson


those blowers will be thawed in the store and someone will buy them, just let it snow


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Check the owner manuals for water damage. If it has water damage it was outdoors. They put the manuals in a hanging plastic bag on the machine. I use to work at Lowe's, saw this all the time. I bought mine still in the box and assembled it myself. It was easy to do and luckily it works just fine. Broke her in on the 7" of wet snow we had the day before Thanksgiving

Whimsey


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

IMOHO sad very sad. If I were the regional boss over this store, the store manager would
be correcting this ASAP. Looks bad for expensive equipment to be treated in this manner.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Big box stores here do this year round. Mowers in the spring left out in the rain. Seedling plants left in the sun to bake or frost at night.. Just another reason to not buy from them. Oh but the price is good.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

What's that white stuff a over the blowers?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

this is why i shop at home depot


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow, luckily for me when I bought mine, it was nicely protected inside a box on a shelf 700 feet up! haha 
Now it resides safely protected in my garage, eagerly awaiting more than the 1 inch of snow we've had this season.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

If there is any fuel in the tanks, they cannot store them inside more than likely due to fire code issues.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Ryan said:


> If there is any fuel in the tanks, they cannot store them inside more than likely due to fire code issues.


 You would think they would only have a few with gas in them and furthermore be able to cover these couple of units, anyway if they have many returns I wonder why.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

The only gas in them is fumes. They appear to be factory tested, Troy-Bilt's anyway, then the gas is sucked out. 

Whimsey


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Not that I would do that to mine but it has old style rod controls and is all steel and would tolerate it a bit. A good icing like that could ruin the plastics and cables, etc of a new machine.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

There's not usually any room in the stores for these. They're often brought in at night and put in the aisles, but there just isn't room in the store to display them, it is what it is.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

If I had some time to kill , I'd be *tempted* to go inside and tell them I'm in the market for a snowblower and want to try one out. Start with a middle one and have them dig it out.," Naw , it's too small" , move over 3 and after they dig that one out , "MMmm , that ones a little better but not quite right." Rinse and repeat a few more times then tell them " thanks anyway" 
And by the way , if you move them inside the doors at closing time you wont have to go through this again 
Not that I actually would do all that .... well maybe just the most iced in one


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

They didn't merely leave them out, they parked them in the roof's drip-line. Then about midnight, all that dripping water began to refreeze. Voila, an Ariensickle!


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> Wow, luckily for me when I bought mine, it was nicely protected inside a box on a shelf 700 feet up! haha
> Now it resides safely protected in my garage, eagerly awaiting more than the 1 inch of snow we've had this season.


I imagine that waiting is officially over. We had two good storms in one week.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The Lowes and HD near me sold out of all of their 2 stage snow blowers the day before the big storm last week. When the general public is in fear they will buy anything. I am sure anything that sat outside for weeks if not months was sold. Unfortunately the big companies bank on this and tout their liberal return policy to diminish any concerns.

There is a small business in Arlington MA that sells used/reconditioned snow blower and mowers. They keep dozens of machines out side year round. 
It is not just the big box stores guilty of this. Although they have the resources to do something about it much easier than a small business who may just be squeaking by.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Abuse? Give me a break, if ice will damage a blower it will never survive it's first real snowfall. 

Do you guys only buy cars that are in the showroom?


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> The Lowes and HD near me sold out of all of their 2 stage snow blowers the day before the big storm last week. When the general public is in fear they will buy anything. I am sure anything that sat outside for weeks if not months was sold.


The run on generators during Sandy was amazing. Little crappy 800 watt Harbor Freight 2 stroke gens that could be had on sale for $89 before the storm had asking prices of 3x that (or more). Human nature is a funny thing..


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Saewoody said:


> I imagine that waiting is officially over. We had two good storms in one week.


Yep! I've been using it almost daily. At least it seems that way. I have 9 hours on it now, and much more snow is in the extended forecast!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

TomB985 said:


> Abuse? Give me a break, if ice will damage a blower it will never survive it's first real snowfall.
> 
> Do you guys only buy cars that are in the showroom?


 Tom, take a deep breath and honestly ask your self if comparing a car to a snowblower is a fair comparison.

I don't have the owners manuals for my Toro or MTD but I assume it does not suggest storing it outside with out a cover.


----------

